
Ask HN: Any compiled list of plain text User-Agent? - slmjkdbtl
From what I&#x27;ve seen it&#x27;s a common practice to use HTTP User-Agent to differentiate plain text clients like curl from html clients like browsers, in order to properly serve readable text if user is using a plain text client. Is there a good list of all relevant plain text User-Agents? On the top of my head I can only think of curl.
======
byoung2
Wouldn't it be better to read the Accept header and look for text/plain?

